# Maverick ET-73 ?



## bunky (Aug 30, 2007)

Well I got my Maverick today  and was thinking of Seasoning the SnP and had a question,  Can you use the ET-73 with  just one probe?    I didn't want to hook up the meat probe if I didn't have to...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I read through the manual but didn't see anything about this.


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 30, 2007)

Bunky, you may use one or both (at least you can I my other Mavs).  It won't affect your thermo.  Just make sure you have it set to read the probe you are using.  Good luck!


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 30, 2007)

I'll second that.   You can do it with no issues.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 30, 2007)

Bunky,
      You might also want to check the accuracy of both probes using the old boiling water trick.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 30, 2007)

i have read that to check the probe with ice water..........see if it registers 32*.......both my instant and my digi probe both get down to that point
i just put alot of ice with cold water.........swirl till the probe gets as low as its going to get


just mtcw


wd


----------



## ryan (Sep 1, 2007)

I've been using my Maverick for about four months now and it's great. I'd never used a remote thermometer before, and it was a real eye opener to be able to see what was going on inside the pit at any given second.


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 1, 2007)

I also have use it with one probe, n000000ooooooo problem.


----------



## bunky (Sep 14, 2007)

Does anyone know if you can put the smoker probe of the  ET-73 in water ???

I have a ET-73 and want to test the smoker probe..


----------



## walking dude (Sep 14, 2007)

well, i don't have a maverick.......but i put my probe into icewater to check the temps reading correct.........lotta juice in meat

Wd


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 14, 2007)

Just the metal.........I would only put the smallest bit in.........don't submerge it or you will have trouble.  Don't let the water go over the top of the metal on where the line comes in..........sometimes they dry out and work fine..........some times they don't...........any one interested in some crappy probes.........I'll let them go for cheap.


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree with Fatback, Do not submerge them. About an inch of the tip is all that you need to get a reading.


----------



## xtexan (Sep 14, 2007)

Also, dont use the probe clip for the grates in the smoker, it makes the probe read too hot. I stick mine through a chunk of a potato and set that on the grate and that works great.


----------



## old poi dog (Oct 9, 2007)

I got a call yesterday from the restaurant supplier.  My Maverick ET-73 is in.  I will be checking the calibration on the thermometer this afternoon after work.  I will test it  using the ice water  / boiling water method.  And the main thing to remember is to test it by submerging only the tips of the probe avoiding getting the wires wet?  Anything else for this newbie to remember?  

Thanks Everyone....i guess you know what I'll be doing this weekend.  :>)


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 9, 2007)

I check my probes and thermo's in boiling water. That's alot closer to the temp that I'll actually be using them at. I usually fashion some type of holder out of a wire clothes hanger. When doing a probe, only dunk the metal probe, not the wire. When I clean after using, I wipe clean; no immersing or dishwasher. Just my way...


----------



## links16877 (Oct 31, 2007)

so i got the et 73 and did the water thing they cheeked out but when i did a butt there were way off i did cheek the temp with 2 other  thermometers  that read about the same temp. could it be that i reset them a bunch of times and then put it in the smoker?


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 31, 2007)

You got a collection of those too Joe ?  Maverick wants $12 apeice for new probes.  Taylor wants $5 apiece and I haven't heard from Oregon Scientific yet.  Think I'll be sending Taylor a check. I have more of theirs.


----------



## ron50 (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't know what you mean by asking if you reset them? If the probes were showing 212 degrees in boiling water and/or 32 degrees in ice water then they are calibrated correctly.

Sometimes the thermometer will give inaccurate readings if the probe tip is sitting near a bone or in a large piece of fat. 

Thermometer temperatures on the smoker probe are also affected by the shelf it is on, how close it is to the wall of the smoker, how close it is to the food, etc.


----------

